# Is Mavis ok?



## rosalan

I read the threads on most days and get used to the friends regular contributions but Mavis seems to have gone very quiet of late. Has anybody got any news of her?

Alan


----------



## Penquin

She is very busy and is doing typically Mavis things - i.e. everything possible plus a load more.......

I know what you mean about her on here, but rest assured she is VERY active......

Dave


----------



## locovan

Alan Im sorry life has been very weird. I went very down worrying about pains in my back and I had a scan and stupidly said I would wait till after New year. Had the results Monday and Im still stable.So that was wonderful news.
I work for the NHS and Macmillan, Lots of meetings with Doctors telling them what we Mesothelioma Patients need.
I even have a meeting with the Group on the 21st where they want my input on bringing the Thoracic Operations to East Kent instead of London.
Im also very busy with Facebook and The Warriors and we are losing so many the Christmas period has been so bad.
It is what is keep me going but I do have a lot of good things and a lot of fun.
New Year in Dorset with TattyTony was a blast and he has introduce me to Toffee Vodka :roll: 
So there thats my news how about yours. xxxxxx

http://rayandmave.wordpress.com/


----------



## locovan

ooo and i forgot Im getting ready to be awarded by IATP in Derby on the 26th and also I will be doing a Video recording to accept another award with ADAO in the USA
All because I care about Asbestos Awareness xx

Then I have been working for British Lung Foundation






I dont have time to be ill :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## HermanHymer

Glad you're doing well Mavis. Stay strong and have a fabulous year.

Viv


----------



## bigbazza

What, no "Melvis" award


----------



## locovan

Oh Barry My son has been recording and he is sending me a song a day --Pm me your email address and I will send you what he sent last night he had me in tears ---


----------



## Pusser

Lovely to see you back Mavis. I thought you was away somewhere. 

Well you was but working. 

I know you don't have time to be ill but rest assured I do. I am convinced I am suffering from Hypochondria but as a Hypochondriac it is difficult to know if I am imagining hypochondria or I really do have an imaginary disease of hypochondria.

If it is imaginary then it is hypochondria but if it is real then I am only suffering from thinking I have hypochondria which is imaginary and therefore not real but for want of a better word, hypochondria..

I have tried to be succinct but I may have imagined it.  

Lots of love Puss XXX


----------



## locovan

Now Pusser I need you on a couch ----you need Analyzing man xxx


----------



## barryd

locovan said:


> Now Pusser I need you on a couch ----you need Analyzing man xxx


Now that I would pay to see! 

You can do me as well while your at it. Should be interesting.

Great to see (hear, read, whatever) you on the forum again!


----------



## rowley

Mavis, you look great in that video. Best wishes, Rowley.


----------



## Pusser

locovan said:


> Now Pusser I need you on a couch xxx


I'm free. XXX


----------



## Penquin

Pusser said:


> I'm free. XXX


Well, very cheap anyway.......... :lol:

Dave :roll:


----------



## bigbazza

locovan said:


> Oh Barry My son has been recording and he is sending me a song a day --Pm me your email address and I will send you what he sent last night he had me in tears ---


First chance I have had to listen to your sons music Mavis, it's brilliant  , like going back in time, must have the Melvis gene as well   . Thanks again.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I just watched your excellent youtube broadcast, very well done Mavis, it does get the message accross.

I'd have been way too self conscious, lots of ums and errs, and very tongue tied.

Nice to put a face to the name too.

Maybe we should all have our faces in our profiles, except me of course :wink: way too huggly.


----------



## locovan

Thanks boys.

Maybe we should have our photos on here KEV --but then Barry has, even if he is lieing about his age.

KEV that video is now being used as a teaching Aid so Im very proud of and that has all come about because of Facebook.
So there is a lot of good --Facebook isnt all bad.
We have been able to run our support group and grow to worldwide help.
Very proud of the legacy I will leave for all time.
We even now run a flower group where we send flowers to members around the world when they need cheering up.
And we ran a secret santa at christmas.
Life isnt all bad when your terminal.

Pusserr get on the couch then honey -I will soon sort you out my lad 
 

Now I have found something else to get my teeth into and help the doggy world.
A Councillor friend and a Leader of Dog Abuse are helping me to sort a scheme so dogs dont have to wear the owners number on their tags but a third party so that thieves dont get away with ransoms etc.
Always another campaigne to fit in. --I lost on the Emissions but at least it raises awareness -- :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Facebook has some very good attributes it isn't bad, My worry is that a lot of weak minded people go on there and they think they have thousands of friends, which they don't, it's also a bullying tool, as with anything there will be abuse, but the basic premise is very popular, and people like yourself prove it's worth, and millions get contact with the outside world which though disability etc they wouldn't otherwise have.

I'd never say it was bad, but it does have it's down sides.

Anyway I'm off topic Mavis, and don't wish to turn this worthwhile thread into another pointless Facebook debate :wink: :wink: 

It's all about you isn't it :flasingsmile: :flasingsmile: :flasingsmile:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Is there a place in the profile page to put mug shots anyway.


----------



## motormouth

Mavis, great you tube video. And I have a sneaky feeling you will get a long way in getting phone numbers changed on dog tags. 
Go girl.


----------



## Pusser

locovan said:


> .
> 
> Pusserr get on the couch then honey -I will soon sort you out my lad


Lovely to hear from you .... warm the couch.

I have been thinking long and hard about your next fund raising idea and agree that you organising and entering a "Wet T Shirt" competition could raise a bundle and maybe other things as well.

However, I do have reservations about the "Wet Y Front" competition which while I agree may prevent comments of sexism could prove to be as popular as the Norovirus and produce similar symptoms.

We need to think out the box on this one my lovely. XXXXXX


----------



## locovan

Kevin there is the topic Who are you --but that gets lost doesnt it so the only way is the Avatar at the Moment 

Motormouth ---you know me so well. 


Pusser --Im writing my next book thats why Im so quiet lately as I dont know when the egg timer will run out :wink: 

The hot water bottle is warming the couch :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

Kev_n_Liz said:


> My worry is that a lot of weak minded people go on there and they think they have thousands of friends, which they don't


Oh no! 

Gerald


----------



## locovan

geraldandannie said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> 
> My worry is that a lot of weak minded people go on there and they think they have thousands of friends, which they don't
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no!
> 
> Gerald
Click to expand...

Well one at least ---High Gerald xxxx


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Maybe two, I think he's OK reallly :wink: not sure about Annie, never met the lady, on or off forum, honest.


----------



## locovan

Sharing my weekend with you I was awarded an award by AITP at Derby this weekend.
I will write about the weekend tomorrow as Im shattered.
Everyone in the room when I gave my speech to the Asbestos Industry cried and even my son who looked at me and said "Im so proud of you I never knew this is what you meant when you give speeches"
What a weekend :wink:


----------



## locovan

The Presentation Thankyou Speech


----------



## moblee

You look Gorgeous Mavis


----------



## barryd

moblee said:


> You look Gorgeous Mavis


Seconded! You look lovely! 

Congratulations!


----------



## stewartwebr

Congratulations Mavis!

As already said you look sensational. You certainly deserve every award going for the courage and determination you have shown towards your battle.

You are inspirational to so many people, both off and online and such a lovely caring person.

We wish you all the very best for the future and look forward to meeting up with you both this year.

Stewart & Garry
xxxxxx


----------



## Pusser

You look bloody amazing Mavis. It's people like you that put the Great in Britain (despite the efforts of people like me trying to take it out  )

Well done and it so good to see rewards given to those that do really make the effort for others rather than so many others being ignored.

I still think you should be made a Dame although I must say that although some believe the honour's system has been degraded adding you to the list would redeem its honour.

Chuffed to bits for you. It's made my day already and I have only been up 5 minutes.. XXXXX

SPEECH!


----------



## zappy61

Hi Mavis, I've missed you too! The YouTube video is fantastic and what a message to the world. The Derby award is so well deserved you are an inspiration all.

Keep up the good work and all the best to Ray.

Graham


----------



## bognormike

excellent Mavis ! 8)


----------



## stewartwebr

Mavis, I always knew you were a special lady but reading your post in your blog on the 21st January, I did not realise you were royalty :lol: 

Quote: "Love this picture of Rochester Castle where we used to live"

Very posh Mavis :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

rosalan said:


> I read the threads on most days and get used to the friends regular contributions but Mavis seems to have gone very quiet of late. Has anybody got any news of her?
> 
> Alan


Mavis has been busy bashing MEP and rightly so.





Promoting asbestos awarenes




And most of all enjoying life.
Dave p


----------



## bigbazza

You da girl


----------



## locovan

here is my speech that bought a room to tears 
http://rayandmave.wordpress.com/

I have been so proud this weekend xxxx

Read Saturday about Sat as all the photos are there xxxxx


----------



## Pusser

locovan said:


> here is my speech that bought a room to tears
> http://rayandmave.wordpress.com/
> 
> I have been so proud this weekend xxxx
> 
> Read Saturday about Sat as all the photos are there xxxxx


I am sure we are all proud of you Mavis but I was already proud of you before this amazing speech.

You are a remarkable woman. XXXXX


----------



## locovan

Thanks Puss you are special as well xx


----------



## Pusser

locovan said:


> Thanks Puss you are special as well xx


A special what? Offer.  You are simply so lovely it defies mere words or at least the ones I have to work with. XXXX


----------



## steles

Hi Mavis and Ray
lovely to meet you at last on Sunday when you were up in Derbyshire, albeit briefly. so glad you enjoyed your weekend, even if it was hectic but so exciting....
hope the journey back down south was good and not too tiring.
incidentally we've created a post on mhf with a link to Nicola's half marathon Just Giving page in aid of Mesothelioma UK for anyone wanting to sponsor her.
and well done, again.....keep up the good work  
Stephen and Lesley


----------



## locovan

Pusser said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Puss you are special as well xx
> 
> 
> 
> A special what? Offer.  You are simply so lovely it defies mere words or at least the ones I have to work with. XXXX
Click to expand...

Flattery will get you everywhere you old devil :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## locovan

steles said:


> Hi Mavis and Ray
> lovely to meet you at last on Sunday when you were up in Derbyshire, albeit briefly. so glad you enjoyed your weekend, even if it was hectic but so exciting....
> hope the journey back down south was good and not too tiring.
> incidentally we've created a post on mhf with a link to Nicola's half marathon Just Giving page in aid of Mesothelioma UK for anyone wanting to sponsor her.
> and well done, again.....keep up the good work
> Stephen and Lesley


It was nice to meet you but I was shattered. It had been a very emotional evening for all of us we gave 140% Saturday night and I had to do 2 Presentations The IATP Saturday and the secret ADAO one for the USA it really has been a roller coaster but one thing My Son and DIL now know what I do and they now understand me more and can see its what is keeping me going.
On top of all that the Snow was so worrying and yet was all gone in one night 
Hope you are soon sorted :wink:


----------



## Pusser

[quote="locovanFlattery will get you everywhere you old devil :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:[/quote]

I know.


----------

